# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vergeten Pil

## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Ik zit een beetje met een probleempje: afgelopen vrijdag ben ik per ongeluk een Pil vergeten, deze heb ik zaterdagochtend ingenomen, vervolgens ben ik zo dom geweest om mijn Pil van zaterdag te vergeten, hier kwam ik zondagavond achter toen ik die van zondag in moest nemen. Vervolgens ben ik naar mn moeder gegaan en gevraagd wat nu? Volgens haar moest ik gewoon 2 Pillen dan maar tegelijk innemen. Heb dat gedaan dus.

Maar dat was het probleem nog niet, ik heb vrijdag én zondag seks gehad zonder condoom, dat doen we normaal gesproken altijd (allebei geen soa, getest) maar nooit meer aan de Pil gedacht, voel me echt énorm dom nu....
Wat ik nu wilde weten is of er meteen een kans is om zwanger te raken als je de Pil vergeten bent.
Ik voel me niet anders dan normaal dus ik ben ook niet echt bang dat er iets aan de hand is, maar zou het toch wel fijn vinden als ik wist of er uberhaupt wel een kans is.

Liefs, xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey mop,

Als jij een pil vergeet in te nemen, dan kun je hem met een gerust hart binnen twaalf uur na de gebruikelijke tijdstip in nemen nog, en dan ook gewoon sex hebben. Als je hem twee keer in dezelfde week vergeet (niet zo handig nee  :Wink: ) dan moet je zowiezo ook die tweede vergeten pil binnen twaalf uur nemen. Maar als ik jou verhaal goed begrijp, heb je vervolgens nog eens TWEE pillen genomen???????????????? Hoe dan?????????
Je hebt toch niet op zondag de pillen van maandag en dinsdag ingenomen, ofwel??? Als je dat wel hebt gedaan, dan is het niet zo handig van je. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee

Nee hoor ik heb niet die van maandag en dinsdag ingenomen:P haha
gister (zondag dus) heb ik de pil van zaterdag en zondag ingenomen, maar daar zat dus precies 24 uur tussen, ik neem hem altijd om half 11 's avonds in, maar ik had totaal niet in de gaten dat ik die van zaterdag vergeten was, (wss omdat ik zaterdagochtend die van vrijdag had ingenomen daar heeft zo ongeveer 13 uur tussengezeten)

Dus in het kort, heeft tussen beide vergeten pillen meer dan 12 uur tussen gezeten, én ik heb 2 dagen daarvan (vrijdag en de zondag) seks zonder condoom gehad.
Dus ja ik voel me idd wel héél erg dom nu, ik weet het.

Liefs Syl,

----------


## Déylanna

Uuuhhhhh ja, meer dan 12 uur later betekent ook meer kans om zwanger te raken. Als je de pil in neemt binnen die twaalf uur, dan loopt het gewoon nog mooi in elkaar op. Na die twaalf uur dus niet meer! Overigens........in welke slik week zat/zit je?????? Dat maakt tuurlijk ook nog een heel verschil he.

Eerste week
Pil vergeten in de eerste week van een pilstrip: vergeten pil alsnog innemen, de strip afmaken volgens het schema. (handigste is dan ook nog om met condoom te vrijen gedurende zeven dagen )Als je 2 dagen voordat je de pil hebt vergeten zonder condooms hebben gevreeën dan heb je een risico om zwanger te raken.

Tweede week
Pil vergeten in de tweede week van de pilstrip: vergeten pil alsnog innemen en de strip afmaken volgens schema. Je bent nog gewoon beschermd tegen zwangerschap.

Derde week
Pil vergeten in de derde week van de pilstrip, dan zijn er vier mogelijkheden:

1= Pil alsnog innemen, strip afmaken volgens schema en 14 dagen condooms gebruiken;

2= Pil alsnog innemen en nog 7 dagen de pil doorslikken (gebruik hiervoor de tabletten van een nieuwe strip). Na die 7 dagen moet je een stopweek inlassen. Op die manier ben je beschermd tegen een zwangerschap.

3= Pil alsnog innemen, de strip afmaken en direct beginnen (zonder stopweek)met een nieuwe strip. Je kan tijdens die tweede strip wel last krijgen van een doorbraakbloeding, maar je bent wel beschermd tegen een zwangerschap. Voor de driefasenpil met ethinylestradiol en gestodeen (Tri-Minulet en Triodeen)geldt: pil alsnog innemen en 7 dagen doorslikken: gebruik hiervoor de witte tabletten van een nieuwe strip.oor de driefasenpil met ethinylestradiol en levonorgestel(merknamen Trigynon en Trinordiol)geldt: pil alsnog innemen en 7 dagen de pil doorslikken. Gebruik hiervoor de gele tabletten van een nieuwe strip

4= Neem de pil niet meer in en neem ook de rest van de strip niet meer in. Je begint dan iets eerder met de stopweek. Na maximaal 7 dagen moet je weer met een nieuwe strip beginnen.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee, 

Nou ik denk dat ik dan echt geluk heb, dit was namelijk in de 2de week van de pilstrip, dus als ik het goed begrijp ben ik ook gewoon die dagen nog beschermd geweest :Smile: .
Ik had al zoiezo niet t gevoel dat het mis was hoor, maar toch wat zekerheid is wel lekker :Smile: 

thanx  :Smile:  dikke knuff

----------


## Déylanna

Inderdaad, in de tweede week kan het geen kwaad. (gelukkig pffff)
Maarrruuuhhhhh denk voortaan op tijd aan het slikken van je pil haha. Het kan je een boel stress besparen hoor  :Wink: 

liefs
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee,

Ja idd, ik heb geluk, normaal gesproken let ik er echt zo goed op, (iedere avond gaat mn telefoon al af als geheugensteuntje), maar doordat ik dit weekend zo weinig thuis ben geweest, ben ik het blijkbaar dus gewoon vergeten, echt pas de eerste keer in die 8 maanden dat ik de pil al slik.
Nja in ieder geval ga ik er zeker weer extra op letten!

Liefs xxx Syl,

----------

